# Elektra for a La Pav user



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

I've had a pre-mill La Pavoni Pro for a several months now and am really enjoying it - it's staying in my household for sure. I'm getting the bug and my thoughts have turned to the Elektra Micro Casa S1C - the chrome version as it seems the most durable and I like the all chrome look.

Has anyone here gone from a La Pav to Micro Casa? With the La Pav I get great results by carefully monitoring temperature (along with other ceremonies!). The videos I've seen for the Elektra don't show people monitoring temp, it this because the machine manages temp well? I

believe I would be fascinated to have the option to use a La Pav and Elektra, am I likely to be thrilled or otherwise if I do this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The micro case is notoriously bad for over heating so you will nee d to mint or the temp on it for sure. You really will not better results from the Electra! You would be better placed doing some upgrades to your professional


----------



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

I guess I just need to get over the desire for an Elektra based on it's looks - it really is no more than that. La Pav is the brunette, Elektra is the blond. I'm very, very happy with my Pro. I could do the temp water/steam update to the group but I rarely make more than two cups at a time so there's little need.


----------

